# Economic Feeding



## RosemaryB (Sep 3, 2008)

I have six dogs 1 terrier mix, 1 pug/chihuaha mix, 2 dachshounds & 2 poodles ranging in age from 2 years to 9 years. I have been feeding them Science Diet Lite to maintain some control over calories because I free feed during the day when I am at work - long hours away. I am averaging $50.00 a month and currently looking for a more economical brand or a way to eliminate the free feed option but still figure out who ate so no one misses out. Any suggestions? Thanks, RosemaryB


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

I feed my dogs in the morning when I wake up, and in the evening about 5pm. They each get a cup of food and they do wonderful. We tried free feeding but they 1) Got nasty with sharing and 2) My son would overturn the dog bowl and it would spill everywhere. So instead of cleaning up messes every day and dealing with arguing dogs, I just separated the bowls and give them each a cup twice a day. It also saved a ton on buying.


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

I feed my pup at 6am and then at 6pm after i get home from work. Granted, I'm lucky and have my own business so she comes to work with me everyday. What time do you work? If you woke up an hour before you usually do, you can feed on your dogs and make sure each one eats before you leave for work.

Food wise, I understand that economically it can be difficult but I wouldn't sacrifice the quality of food. I personally will not give any of my pets Science Diet even if it was a buck. Hopefully someone else will have better options because I really cannot think of any food thats cheaper than Science Diet and worth it. I know some people were saying Costco brand was better? Not sure...$50 a month for 6 dogs sounds really good. I get close to that with my one dog haha.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah that does sound like a pretty good deal. But eliminating the free feeding will help control the calories and how much food you go through. Just split it into 2 meals and it will make life much easier in that respect. Also, Babyhusky gave a good suggestion, I would feed Kirkland brand over Science Diet any day, plus it's cheaper! $20 for 40 lbs of food and better ingredients. Woo hoo!


----------



## danesandhorses (Sep 14, 2008)

I agree. My aunt changed from Science Diet to Kirkland and cant believe the difference in her dog. Plus the Kirkland brand Vodka is good! He!He!He!


----------

